# Bump or Bust 3/17



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2012)

Starting the roll call bitches.  

2knees in.


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2012)

I think i have a wedding that day.... but i can't remember.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 21, 2012)

i can't wait to watch it


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't wait. IN


----------



## planb420 (Feb 21, 2012)

In


----------



## Madroch (Feb 22, 2012)

On the fence.. depends on the rib....may give it a go, can't look any worse than last year...


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2012)

Tempting now that I know how relatively easy it is to get to Sundown ...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Mostly likely in as a spectator.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> Mostly likely in as a spectator.



I'll buy you a beer!  strange not skiing with the crew at all this year.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i can't wait to watch it





Grassi21 said:


> Mostly likely in as a spectator.



Just compete you p@ss1es!! :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Tempting now that I know how relatively easy it is to get to Sundown ...



Do it! It's a good time!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Just compete you p@ss1es!! :smash:



perhaps, but will only consider it if there are T-Shirts this year.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 22, 2012)

In...Representing the AARP division

Steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 22, 2012)

2knees said:


> I'll buy you a beer!  strange not skiing with the crew at all this year.



Strange indeed. I have only skied 4 days so far this season.  But there is still time left!


----------



## severine (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll be a spectator. Already got the night off.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 23, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> Strange indeed. I have only skied 4 days so far this season.  But there is still time left!



We need a good evening dump to get the crew out some night.... unlikely, but not impossible...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> Strange indeed. I have only skied 4 days so far this season.  But there is still time left!



dayum, i thought i was doing poorly but i think i'm around 10 or 12.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2012)

Madroch said:


> We need a good evening dump to get the crew out some night.... unlikely, but not impossible...



we need your avatar.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2012)

2knees said:


> dayum, i thought i was doing poorly but i think i'm around 10 or 12.



You got me beat by several days.  My season has been dismal to say the least, though I've had some great sessions with the kids, which makes up for it.

I've only had like 1 real ski day, early season Killington.  The rest have been short sessions at Sundown, mostly with the kids.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 23, 2012)

I was feeling all sorry for myself at 14--- seems like the season that never existed...I've skied bumps on maybe two runs....


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> You got me beat by several days.  My season has been dismal to say the least, though I've had some great sessions with the kids, which makes up for it.
> 
> I've only had like 1 real ski day, early season Killington.  The rest have been short sessions at Sundown, mostly with the kids.



most of my days have been with the kids but i've been able to get a few hours on my own most of those times.  3 days at loon, while not my favorite place, provided some much needed bump skiing.  even if 2 of them were on a relatively flat trail, still beats steep groomers any day.  Plus one full 8 hour day out in utah helps


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2012)

Madroch said:


> I was feeling all sorry for myself at 14--- seems like the season that never existed...I've skied bumps on maybe two runs....



i'm @ 14 too. it will be a struggle to hit 20 this year.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm at dismal 4 days, all with either my niece or nephews. Looking like a Magic day Saturday.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2012)

god, this is a pathetic hijack.

Jeff, I thought you had a Mt. nothington pass this year?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> perhaps, but will only consider it if there are T-Shirts this year.



I have heard there will be t-shirts this year...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

2knees said:


> god, this is a pathetic hijack.
> 
> Jeff, I thought you had a Mt. nothington pass this year?



No, but did go Tuesday night for a few hours.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> perhaps, but will only consider it if there are T-Shirts this year.



You're doing it wrong, I got a shirt last year, not an event shirt but a sponsors t-shirt and I didn't even sign up.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 23, 2012)

Back on track... storm brewing for 3/1-- this one is gonna be different and actually arrive in a frozen state... so... seed gunny leap day... pow bumps 3/1, and all set for up for bump or bust!


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2012)

Iceman will be back to defend his U18 3x title.

I'll be there to video


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You're doing it wrong, I got a shirt last year, not an event shirt but a sponsors t-shirt and I didn't even sign up.



i was promised one of those but it didn't happen.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> Iceman will be back to defend his U18 3x title.
> 
> I'll be there to video



I cant wait to see how good he is now.  He could kick all of our asses 3 years ago, he must be ready for the pro tour by now.


----------



## jarrodski (Feb 23, 2012)

stoked there's this converstation about the bumps already.  

We've got a few tweaks and we're pretty pumped.  We've even developed a system to keep more of you guys skiing through the day than ever before, so don't plan to start drinking as soon as you get booted in round one.  This goes for you Vibert! 

We're bumping  up Gunny as soon as our racing commitments are fulfilled.  I assure you we are looking forward to this.  As it's our spring plan, and we love it.  Boo Ya. 

Suburban Sports / Mogulproshop.com have hooked it up yet again with over $3,000 in product prizes including Skis for 1st place in Mens, Womens and Under 18 category. 

We've added a snowboard category with a winner takes all prize pack and NEW THIS YEAR a consolation round. 

Consolation round goes as follows.  Once the MENS Category has been widled down to 16, the "losers" will be allowed to take another qualifier run and we will determine the top 8 "losers" to form another head to head, sudden death bracket to determine the "king of the losers"  Details shortly.... 

the premise of this is to keep more of you guys skiing and enjoying Gunny bumps longer through the day.  

Prizes - an exact list will be determined shortly, but you should know that the top 5 in MENS, top 5 in Womens and top 5 in under 18 will recieve sweet product.  The snowboarders will compete for a winner takes all prize pack and the Consolation round folks will also be competing for prizes. 

Details soon.  We were just developing the format of the consolation round and wanted to get the word out now.  dont let years past scare you off from this great day.  this event is for everyone.  We're more stoked than ever and look forward to another great event with Mogulproshop.com / Suburban Sports.  THnaks!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2012)

ishovelsnow said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> We're bumping  up Gunny as soon as our racing commitments are fulfilled.  I assure you we are looking forward to this.  As it's our spring plan, and we love it.  Boo Ya.
> 
> blah blah blah



when is racing over? as much fun as the comp day is, mid week afternoons leading up to it are a blast too.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 23, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> when is racing over? as much fun as the comp day is, mid week afternoons leading up to it are a blast too.




^^^^This.  Love the week or two before... got plenty of afternoons to take off... blue sky, moderate temps and sweet gunny bumps....


----------



## Madroch (Feb 23, 2012)

King of the losers... very cool....prize????


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2012)

Madroch said:


> King of the losers... very cool....prize????


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> when is racing over? as much fun as the comp day is, mid week afternoons leading up to it are a blast too.





Madroch said:


> ^^^^This.  Love the week or two before... got plenty of afternoons to take off... blue sky, moderate temps and sweet gunny bumps....



Same here.  I am most likely taking most of the week before the comp off.  Looking forward to some sunny afternoons on Gunny.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2012)

I love the king of the losers idea!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2012)

@ishovel - Did someone order the t-shirts yet?


----------



## Madroch (Feb 23, 2012)

The King of Losers has me intrigued... no more one and done, I could have numerous additional runs and opportunities to embarass myself.. go big or go home right?  The final would be a hoot....


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2012)

prizes sound sweet this year.  Iceman is stoked.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2012)

just went thru the 2010 thread, some nice stoke going on there.. 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=74189


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> just went thru the 2010 thread, some nice stoke going on there..
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=74189



Let hope for another repeat day like that! :beer:


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 26, 2012)

*King of the Loser's!!*



Madroch said:


> King of the losers... very cool....prize????



K2 244 Mogul Skis is the 1st Place prize for the King of the Loser's!! 
Over 4K in prizes for the event put up by Suburban Sports and www.MogulProShop.com
Who's your pick for the New King??


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ awesome!  but i'd have thought the king of the losers in a bump comp would get a pair of fat pow skis


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 26, 2012)

*Dumper Air*

Will "Dumper" air be good enough to be crowned King?


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2012)

skidmarks said:


> Will "Dumper" air be good enough to be crowned King?



Works for me!


----------



## Madroch (Feb 26, 2012)

That's nothin. been working on the "triple windy"....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2012)

skidmarks said:


> K2 244 Mogul Skis is the 1st Place prize for the King of the Loser's!!
> Over 4K in prizes for the event put up by Suburban Sports and www.MogulProShop.com
> Who's your pick for the New King??




Wow, hanging steve-o out to dry with that poster.....:lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 1, 2012)

Inverts allowed this year?  I think Bobby did an illegal one last year...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2012)

2knees said:


> Wow, hanging steve-o out to dry with that poster.....:lol:



They posted that pic on Facebook and tagged powhunter!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> They posted that pic on Facebook and tagged powhunter!




holy shit that's HARSH. 

but i love it.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2012)

2knees said:


> holy shit that's HARSH.
> 
> but i love it.



I just checked and Steveo must of untagged it when he commented on the poster.


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2012)

Don't freak. 8AM is when registration starts. From what I've been told, the comp is starting at 11AM this year, a little earlier than last year.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 4, 2012)

That's mullens in that pic.  nicely done.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 5, 2012)

Iceman thinks Mullins is one crazy dude...  In a good way of course.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2012)

it's gonna be CLOSE this year.  next week is blowtorch all week.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2012)

2knees said:


> it's gonna be CLOSE this year.  next week is blowtorch all week.



Ya think?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Ya think?



yes, that's why i posted it.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2012)

2knees said:


> yes, that's why i posted it.



Just wanted to confirm your insight since I know you were there the other day, thank you.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Just wanted to confirm your insight since I know you were there the other day, thank you.




And here i thought you were busting my balls.

even if the snow melts and we cant have the comp, i'll go there with a 12 pack and a lawn chair and hang out all day.

I'm good like that.....


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2012)

2knees said:


> And here i thought you were busting my balls.



???? You're a well respected member on this board and everyone values your posts, or at least the ones before 8 pm


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> ???? You're a well respected member on this board and everyone values your posts, or at least the ones before 8 pm



:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> ???? You're a well respected member on this board and everyone values your posts, or at least the ones before 8 pm





bvibert said:


> :lol:




I thought I was a wanna be troll who enjoyed the protection of the moderators since i know most of them.

least that's what i've been told time and time again.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 11, 2012)

Due to the heat wave the next few days, I motion that they extend the course to include a pond skim after the bumps

Steveo


----------



## andyzee (Mar 11, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Due to the heat wave the nex,t few days, I motion that they extend the course to include a pond skim after the bumps
> 
> Steveo




I like it, great idea! Would be different.


----------



## Nick (Mar 11, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Due to the heat wave the next few days, I motion that they extend the course to include a pond skim after the bumps
> 
> Steveo



Or a jump into the pond, you could pull a backflip


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2012)

Kickers under construction. Top right is open.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 13, 2012)

should be nice and soft.   



> Friday: A chance of showers. Cloudy, with a high near 54. Chance of precipitation is 50%.
> 
> Friday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 41.
> 
> Saturday: Partly sunny, with a high near 59.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> should be nice and soft.


Dirt, even when soaked from recent snow melt, isn't that soft.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 13, 2012)

They'll make it.  There's going to be some hand shoveling operations in place this week to help fill in problem areas.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 13, 2012)

mondeo said:


> Dirt, even when soaked from recent snow melt, isn't that soft.



have you been there recently?  there was only one bare spot on gunny on sunday and it was in the usual place up high.

I'm concerned too but i'm sure they will do all they can to pull this off.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm concerned.... but ignorantly so.... can't imagine they have enough to survive this week... but I have no idea what they might have in spots to move around...

Was looking to get out today... no dice as they are recuperating... tomorrow for sho!


----------



## mondeo (Mar 13, 2012)

2knees said:


> have you been there recently? there was only one bare spot on gunny on sunday and it was in the usual place up high.
> 
> I'm concerned too but i'm sure they will do all they can to pull this off.


I'm just trying to make myself feel better for deciding to play in a volleyball tourney this Saturday.

I know they'll put the work in, but this week is going to do a number on the base, and once cancer spots show up they spread quick.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 13, 2012)

mondeo said:


> play in a volleyball tourney this Saturday.



dude...  weak sauce...  Ya gotta bail on the tourney...


----------



## planb420 (Mar 13, 2012)

it'll be all good, even if I gotta join the hand shoveling team


----------



## 2knees (Mar 15, 2012)

According to Facebook it is on!  Kurt found enough snow to patch it up, cold last night and cloudy today should keep melting down. I wouldn't be surprised if they close tomorrow with a few showers in the forecast


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 15, 2012)

We plan to operate Thursday 9am -10 pm. Close Friday due to rain and thunder storms as well as to preserve snow. Reopen 8am-5pm Saturday. 
 The bump comp will take place as scheduled. Registration starts at 8am comp to start at 11am. 
 A small army of Lifties, Terrain Crew, and Snow Makers will be on hand to repair any damage to the bumps from the rain.
 Lift Tickets will be reduced to $30.00. The entry fee will be reduced to $10.00.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2012)

Sweet.. props to sundown for going the extra mile and making (what I assume to be- who knows) a customer appreciation decision instead of a financial one...Thanks!


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Sweet.. props to sundown for going the extra mile and making (what I assume to be- who knows) a customer appreciation decision instead of a financial one...Thanks!



Well said....passholder love!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2012)

Props for putting in the effort!  

I'm bummed to see the season come to an end...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2012)

Chris Sullivan said:


> We plan to operate Thursday 9am -10 pm. Close Friday due to rain and thunder storms as well as to preserve snow. Reopen 8am-5pm Saturday.
> The bump comp will take place as scheduled. Registration starts at 8am comp to start at 11am.
> A small army of Lifties, Terrain Crew, and Snow Makers will be on hand to repair any damage to the bumps from the rain.
> Lift Tickets will be reduced to $30.00. The entry fee will be reduced to $10.00.



t-shirts????


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^yes^^^


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2012)

chris sullivan said:


> ^^^yes^^^



like!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2012)

from FB -


> Suburban Sports is in Berlin, CT. Look them up on facebook. They're awesome. They're the title Sponsor for this Saturdays bump comp. Registration 8am. Cost $10. Hart f-17 skis first place mend and womens, Dynastar twisters first place under 18yo. And losers category is battling for a pair of K2 244's . Sick!



no mention of $$, did the prizes change? not that i care, just curious.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> from FB -
> 
> 
> no mention of $$, did the prizes change? not that i care, just curious.




http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=695904&postcount=32
Suburban Sports / Mogulproshop.com have hooked it up yet again with over $3,000 in product prizes including Skis for 1st place in Mens, Womens and Under 18 category.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 16, 2012)

about 25 hours to start time


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 16, 2012)

Registration - 8:00am- 10am Competition begins at 11am 
Cost - $10.00 includes T-shirt 

11AM - "BUMP OR BUST" MOGUL COMPETITION ON GUNBARREL
Categories: U-18; Male 18+;Female 18+; Snowboard; Consolation 

PRIZES
Men's 1st place  Hart F17 Classic 
Women's  1st Place Hart F17 Classic 
Under 18 1st Place Dynastar 6th Sense Twister 
Loser's Round 1st Place K2 244 

Men's 2nd place  Look Pivot 14 
Women's 2nd place POC Receptor Bug 
Under 18 2nd Place Scott Fix Goggle 

Men's 3rd Place  Giro Basis Goggle
Women's 3nd Place  Giro Amulet Goggle 
Under 18 3rd Place Scott Team Issue Pole 

Snowboard – winner take all prize pack.  

Judging – 3 judges will score on Air, Style and Speed on a scale of 1-10.  Total = score to be used in determining position for seeding.  
	Format – All competitors will participate in a qualifying round in order to place the top 32 into a head to head bracketing system. (NCAA)  if there are not enough skiers to create 32 in a category, 16 will advance.  If not, then 8.. and so on.  

AWARDS on the deck after contest.  Waiver required (parent signature if under 18yo) Helmets required by all participants.  Email Jarrod@skisundown.com with your questions


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 16, 2012)

ishovelsnow said:


> Registration - 8:00am- 10am Competition begins at 11am
> Cost - $10.00 includes T-shirt
> 
> 11AM - "BUMP OR BUST" MOGUL COMPETITION ON GUNBARREL
> ...



we have SWAG as well.  gonna be fun.... and by SWAG, i mean goggles, jackets, THULE ski racks.... SWAG  !  get your crab walking arms out and your push up contest muscles.  we've got games to play.  

NOTE: can someone reiterate my first rule of competition for me?  i'm interested to see how many remember it.  :flag: 'merica


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2012)

ishovelsnow said:


> NOTE: can someone reiterate my first rule of competition for me?



2nd place is 1st loser?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2012)

ishovelsnow said:


> we have SWAG as well.  gonna be fun.... and by SWAG, i mean goggles, jackets, THULE ski racks.... SWAG  !  get your crab walking arms out and your push up contest muscles.  we've got games to play.
> 
> NOTE: can someone reiterate my first rule of competition for me?  i'm interested to see how many remember it.  :flag: 'merica



If you take this too seriously you're out on your ass.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

ishovelsnow said:


> NOTE: can someone reiterate my first rule of competition for me?  i'm interested to see how many remember it.  :flag: 'merica



If you're not having fun then get the f&*k out!?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2012)

ishovelsnow said:


> we have SWAG as well.  gonna be fun.... and by SWAG, i mean goggles, jackets, THULE ski racks.... SWAG  !  get your crab walking arms out and your push up contest muscles.  we've got games to play.
> 
> NOTE: can someone reiterate my first rule of competition for me?  i'm interested to see how many remember it.  :flag: 'merica



If you are asking about the t-shirt you have no shot at the prizes?   :flame:

Sun on the deck calleth.. hoping for that bittersweet memory of last chair....


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2012)

Someone really has to step up and have some 'Rack it" at Sundown  t-shirts made... i'd buy em....


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Someone really has to step up and have some 'Rack it" at Sundown  t-shirts made... i'd buy em....



:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

Jeff, you coming up to Sundown tomorrow?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Jeff, you coming up to Sundown tomorrow?



Maybe on the way home, will be hiking Bear Mountain in the morning.

Good luck Bvibert!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe on the way home, will be hiking Bear Mountain in the morning.
> 
> Good luck Bvibert!



Cool, I haven't been up to Bear in a while.  Make Sundown on the way home for sure!

Thanks, but the luck isn't needed.  I'm going to kill it!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Cool, I haven't been up to Bear in a while.  Make Sundown on the way home for sure!
> 
> Thanks, but the luck isn't needed.  I'm going to kill it!



I'll try, make sure you save me some baked goods!


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 16, 2012)

The course has held up pretty well. We may reseed the lowest section, below the second jump.  
 It will be warm overnight and tomorrow. Thanks to the people that offered to help prepare and revive the bumps. The best thing that you can do is get here early and ski them. We will take care of the shoveling.


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I'll try, make sure you save me some baked goods!



Baked goods are for people dedicated to the day. What's this crap about "might" stop by on your way home? Pshah! :blink:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 17, 2012)

severine said:


> Baked goods are for people dedicated to the day. What's this crap about "might" stop by on your way home? Pshah! :blink:



I'm dedicated to the baked goods.


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I'm dedicated to the baked goods.



I killed 'em last night. Real good. Ugh. Stayed up til 2AM and messed up both recipes. Guess I choked under pressure and pulled a dumper air there...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 17, 2012)

severine said:


> I killed 'em last night. Real good. Ugh. Stayed up til 2AM and messed up both recipes. Guess I choked under pressure and pulled a dumper air there...



Are they still edible?


----------



## powbmps (Mar 17, 2012)

Where's the live feed?

Hope the sun is out down there.


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Are they still edible?



Nobody complained. In fact, I got a lot of compliments... but they may have just been polite.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2012)

severine said:


> Nobody complained. In fact, I got a lot of compliments... but they may have just been polite.



excellent baked goods today!


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 20, 2012)

*Bump or Bust Spring 2012 Pictures*

Great event and I was super happy to see the sun come out. Since I was one of the judges in this year's comp I wasn't able to move around and take pictures. These are mainly shot from the Judge's Tower. Check back since I'll be posting more tonight.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150686239684111.416027.84879494110&type=1&l=6eb87a8e76
BV goes for the line!





Look at those Seeded Bumps!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2012)

skidmarks said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150686239684111.416027.84879494110&type=1&l=6eb87a8e76
> BV goes for the line!


I can feel the love...

More here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=108309


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I can feel the love...



me too...






lol, and it's getting bigger by the hour.  It's around to my stomach now.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 20, 2012)

2knees said:


> me too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like it hurts a little. What did the doctors say, toughen up and it'll heal on it's own?


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 21, 2012)

*More Love*



bvibert said:


> I can feel the love...
> 
> More here:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=108309



It was a great save! Talk about Balance and Grace under Pressure!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2012)

skidmarks said:


> It was a great save! Talk about Balance and Grace under Pressure!



Interesting sequence...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 21, 2012)

Dumper absorption extension method.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 27, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Interesting sequence...



truely inspiring


----------

